# First Bench press competition



## bhunter99d (Aug 8, 2007)

My trainer has talked me into trying first raw bench competition. Said I should
do okay in my division. Master 40-44 #198 class. This is all new to me. I read thru some of the rules and saw where they test 10% of the competitors.
This has me a little worried. I will have only been off cycle for 10 weeks. Would my test come up bad or not? How much time off before it was clean?
I hate to miss it but do not want to take the chance, my trainer believes in all natural and does not know I did cycle.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 8, 2007)

bhunter99d said:
			
		

> My trainer has talked me into trying first raw bench competition. Said I should
> do okay in my division. Master 40-44 #198 class. This is all new to me. I read thru some of the rules and saw where they test 10% of the competitors.
> This has me a little worried. I will have only been off cycle for 10 weeks. Would my test come up bad or not? How much time off before it was clean?
> I hate to miss it but do not want to take the chance, my trainer believes in all natural and does not know I did cycle.


Well, what did the cycles you did in the last few years consist of in the way of compounds?


----------



## oldfella (Aug 9, 2007)

If you were running nandrolone then you would be positive for up to 12-14 months.


----------



## bhunter99d (Aug 9, 2007)

I used 500 test e for 10 weeks and dbol for 4 weeks aramosin through out.
clomid and nolva pct. Are any of the so called steroid cleanse products anygood or is it bull sh-t?


----------



## oldfella (Aug 9, 2007)

If that's all you did then I'd say your test levels will be close to normal or possibly low. Just stay clean and work hard.


----------

